# A sighting of a real witch flying a broom!



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

I was able to get this quick picture, before she flew off. I have been reporting on my blog how there has been monster attacks happening on Halloween in Europe. Now I am afraid to say they may happen here in America. My blog OneDarkHalloweenNight.com has the evidence I have gathered and on Friday the 13th I will even have video proof! I have been to Europe! I have experienced it! Monsters are real!
http://onedarkhalloweennight.com/
pgg


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey, it's my ex!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Hey, it's my ex!


Why did you not do the smart thing and burn her at the stake before she could inflict harm upon anyone else?


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Do you guys think she's real?


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

I actually find this one terrifying! Thank the gods Paolo escaped!!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Witchy photoshop fail! The second picture in the set, the witch is not blurred to match the bell tower she is supposedly flying past. Then in the third photo, there are scan lines on the tower that you failed to add to the witch. Seriously, how did you miss those blatant flaws?


----------



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

I cannot believe that you don’t take my picture evidence as the truth! It happened so fast I was only able to take one picture. The other images are close ups of the first one. Once you see my video evidence on Friday you will all be believers.
pgg


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Grimball4 said:


> I cannot believe that you don’t take my picture evidence as the truth! It happened so fast I was only able to take one picture. The other images are close ups of the first one. Once you see my video evidence on Friday you will all be believers.
> pgg


Not even April's Fools yet...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Why is her broom backwards? The bristles should be in the front, according to pretty much every "confession" documented during the Burning Times.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

That one seems pretty harmless. It's the ones that have trouble with scissors that you have to watch out for. You know when one is about to sneak up on you, because they always cry "Aaaaauuuuuggghh!" first.



Miss Erie said:


> I actually find this one terrifying! Thank the gods Paolo escaped!!
> 
> View attachment 170068


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Blarghity said:


> Witchy photoshop fail! The second picture in the set, the witch is not blurred to match the bell tower she is supposedly flying past. Then in the third photo, there are scan lines on the tower that you failed to add to the witch. Seriously, how did you miss those blatant flaws?



lol.... is it a fake? Yes....

Is your diagnosis completely off? Yes....

Are there scan lines? No....

Was the witch cut out of a different image that was at a completely different resolution than the tower image? Yes....

Because of that, do we see completely different jpeg compression artifacts due to the differing resolutions when the image is zoomed in on? Again, yes... 

That being said, are all four images the same image, just scaled to different resolutions (creating the mismatched jpeg artifacts)? YES!! 

The image would have been just as believable if the creator would have painted a nice smiley face on the witch.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> lol.... is it a fake? Yes....
> 
> Is your diagnosis completely off? Yes....
> 
> ...


No, my diagnosis is not off. 

First, rescaling or zooming the image creates a new image, thus there are in fact four different images, which happen to be enlarged and cropped versions of the same composite source image.

Second, scan lines can be produced by cheap digital video cameras when they are used in photographic mode. They are also an type of artifact that can occur when a pattern is resized. Guess what, the brick facade of the bell tower provides exactly the right sort of pattern for scan line artifacts to be introduced when the image was zoomed. 

Third, the primary source images for the composite source were not necessarily different resolutions. The differences can also result from them simply coming from two different models of camera.

So yeah, come back and try lecturing me after you've moved beyond low level photoshop knowledge and learn about how digital (and film) cameras operate.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

To all of you non-believers...I bet you are the same type of people that go to Disneyland and think that Mickey Mouse is just a guy in a costume, or that parents put out the presents from Santa Claus on Christmas Eve. I'm right, aren't I?

Shun the unbelievers! Shu-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-n!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I love it when techies are going at it, its as exciting as watching two sleepy babies fighting


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I love it when techies are going at it, its as exciting as watching two sleepy babies fighting


No one here gets to pass out and drool on the other, so just slightly less thrilling...


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, thought this was going to be a photo of me!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

FatRanza said:


> *To all of you non-believers...I bet you are the same type of people that go to Disneyland and think that Mickey Mouse is just a guy in a costume, or that parents put out the presents from Santa Claus on Christmas Eve. I'm right, aren't I?*


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

LairMistress said:


> Why is her broom backwards? The bristles should be in the front, according to pretty much every "confession" documented during the Burning Times.


I'm guessing she's stunting.

My question - I always expected covens to travel together, so...*watches the skies*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting thread to follow


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

ghosttown and blarghity 'bout to throw down on measuring whose airbrush tool is bigger.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Grimball4 said:


> I was able to get this quick picture, before she flew off. I have been reporting on my blog how there has been monster attacks happening on Halloween in Europe. Now I am afraid to say they may happen here in America. My blog OneDarkHalloweenNight.com has the evidence I have gathered and on Friday the 13th I will even have video proof! I have been to Europe! I have experienced it! Monsters are real!
> http://onedarkhalloweennight.com/
> pgg
> View attachment 169969


LOVE your site. Can't wait till tomorrow for the video.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

thats weird I also seen her as well at spirit halloween, same witch I recognize her


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

just_Tim said:


> thats weird I also seen her as well at spirit halloween, same witch I recognize her


You must be mistaken; the witch that you saw was one of her sisters that they were lucky enough to subdue


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Think you're scared now? This October, Bad Moon Books is releasing THE WITCHING HOUR, sequel to MISCHIEF NIGHT. Believers and non-believers alike are all welcome to pick up my newest book. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Halloween-Books-by-Paul-Melniczek/183492025033039?ref=hl

BTW, cool website!


----------



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

Making jokes about witches I would think is a dangerous thing. After see one fly, I would be wary of their magic. Now I’m still working on preparing the video, but it will be ready tomorrow. Even though you may laugh, I do not feel safe in my house. I have stumbled upon a great secret and my video will reveal some of it. Tomorrow at OneDarkHalloweenNight.com you will see.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Grimball4 said:


> Making jokes about witches I would think is a dangerous thing. After see one fly, I would be wary of their magic.


It's only dangerous if you're dealing with the ones without a sense of humor. Luckily for you, the ones who are _right here_ do.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone ever see HAXAN?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Not I, said the auditor


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

I adore Haxan. It's been a big influence in my life in terms of style.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone who hasn't, this is an old black and white silent film depicting witches and their peculiar nighttime passions. Very weird and interesting. TCM airs this occasionally.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Whaaaaat!! Garth  lol. 



Garthgoyle said:


> Why did you not do the smart thing and burn her at the stake before she could inflict harm upon anyone else?


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, that's a real witch all right! Yes, that's a real ghost all right! There's monsters out there. Gotta be real careful...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

FatRanza said:


> Shun the unbelievers! Shu-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-n!


Oh my lord, can't get 'Chaaaaarlllieeee' out of my head now. If I can only work Sweet Alice Cooper and Shu-u-u-u-u-u-u-n! into the same sentence, my Halloween is made


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Why did you not do the smart thing and burn her at the stake before she could inflict harm upon anyone else?



Here Garth, have a Snickers, you get kinda sarcastic when you are hungry


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Here Garth, have a Snickers, you get kinda sarcastic when you are hungry


It's going to take more than a Snickers to get the sarcastic out of HIM!


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> It's going to take more than a Snickers to get the sarcastic out of HIM!


Snickers plus candy corn?


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok Grimball, make with the video. I'm waiting to have my pants scared off. Tick tock....


----------



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

I did it! I’ve made it through the night and my evidence is ready for you all. 
Now go to OneDarkHalloweenNight.com to see what is in store for this fall.
For Halloween is dangerous, monsters are real; I have now warned you all.
……….Professor Grimmgraves..

http://onedarkhalloweennight.com/


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool video grimball


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

The scariest part was that lady on the porch LOL!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Here Garth, have a Snickers, you get kinda sarcastic when you are hungry





Penumbra said:


> It's going to take more than a Snickers to get the sarcastic out of HIM!


I can be either sarcastic or scathing; which would you prefer?


Definitely an entertaining video, Grimball. What is the song that is playing?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> Why is her broom backwards? The bristles should be in the front, according to pretty much every "confession" documented during the Burning Times.


Maybe she's flying backwards...perhaps some in-flight twerking??


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

HAHA! Awesome, I believe!


----------



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

I survived another night! Waiting for the repercussions from my video that exposes a dark conspiracy that monsters are real, but I had no intruders last night. Instead to my shock I find that my video has been replaced with an eBook trailer! The trailer looks great; I even bought and read the book because I liked the title. It was very entertaining, the story reads like the love child of Stephen King and J.K. Rowling. What happened to my video? It must have been one of those sinister agents of E.O.H.F. (Esoteric Order of Halloween Fanatics). They must have switched it. Trying to expose the truth about monsters is becoming too dangerous for my soul. I think now I'll blog about cats, maybe call it OneDarkHairyCat.com, what do you think? The worst that can happen to me is getting scratched.
……….Professor Grimmgraves..


http://onedarkhalloweennight.com/


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am grimball! I have proof that monsters are real and i will share it with you for only 3 payments of $29.95! Bewaaaaaaaaaaaare!


----------



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

Trick or treat everybody! 
Professor Grimmgraves went into hiding, after starting his blog on cats he realized that they are a witch's familiar and could be spying on him, but I am sure we have not heard the last of him. I’m John and I’ll explain what is going on. This whole witch sighting event that has been happening in this forum is tied into my book, which the trailer (you hopefully watched) is about. The blog OneDarkHollweenNight.com exists not only here in the real world, but also in the world of my novel. The main character Jason, reads the posts that are on the blog and this becomes the catalyst for a series of events in my book. The forum posts I did kind of spur of the moment, thinking I could add a little fun to the Internet. Now I know my story is only an Ebook, but I spent half-a-year full time working on it, and I think it will really surprise you. I’m listing it as a mid grade kids book, but it is actually at adult level. The story just doesn’t have anything in it that children shouldn’t read, and the main characters are kids. So if you like The Goonies, Stephen King, or The Avengers. You will like this book, and I guarantee you will never guess how it ends. So if you have bought my book already, thank you! If not give it a try, I’m a one man operation doing all this, with zero budget. Read the book and find out why Halloween can be so much fun.
About the trailer, it was written and produced by me, and directed and edited by my brother. Everyone in it is a family member and the trailer was shot in Colorado. The music in the beginning and end is license music that my brother owns. The middle song I wrote, and two of the kids in the trailer sang.
Lots of monsters are in the book, including one’s featured in this forum. You will be surprised! 
John


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Grimball4 said:


> Trick or treat everybody!
> Professor Grimmgraves went into hiding, after starting his blog on cats he realized that they are a witch's familiar and could be spying on him, but I am sure we have not heard the last of him. I’m John and I’ll explain what is going on. This whole witch sighting event that has been happening in this forum is tied into my book, which the trailer (you hopefully watched) is about. The blog OneDarkHollweenNight.com exists not only here in the real world, but also in the world of my novel. The main character Jason, reads the posts that are on the blog and this becomes the catalyst for a series of events in my book. The forum posts I did kind of spur of the moment, thinking I could add a little fun to the Internet. Now I know my story is only an Ebook, but I spent half-a-year full time working on it, and I think it will really surprise you. I’m listing it as a mid grade kids book, but it is actually at adult level. The story just doesn’t have anything in it that children shouldn’t read, and the main characters are kids. So if you like The Goonies, Stephen King, or The Avengers. You will like this book, and I guarantee you will never guess how it ends. So if you have bought my book already, thank you! If not give it a try, I’m a one man operation doing all this, with zero budget. Read the book and find out why Halloween can be so much fun.
> About the trailer, it was written and produced by me, and directed and edited by my brother. Everyone in it is a family member and the trailer was shot in Colorado. The music in the beginning and end is license music that my brother owns. The middle song I wrote, and two of the kids in the trailer sang.
> Lots of monsters are in the book, including one’s featured in this forum. You will be surprised!
> ...


So....the witch _wasn't_ real after all?


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

The Auditor said:


> Hey, it's my ex!


----------



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh, she was real, the problem was she was too young to fly a broom. So we had to throw her off the tower to get the picture..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Grimball4 said:


> Oh, she was real, the problem was she was too young to fly a broom. So we had to throw her off the tower to get the picture..


Well, if we do not hear anything more, we will know that the bobbies came and got Grimball for manslaughter...


----------



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

Don’t worry she survived the fall; she landed on a sheet ghost, they make great airbags.


----------

